# yao ming is a monster



## chn353

7/9 shooting, not even the end of first half 21 pts

40 pt performance 2nite? or maybe 50?


----------



## CaliCool

I say 30 plus with good percentages and boards.


----------



## PriceIsWright

If he drops 40, Yao will be the league's scoring champion... temporarily hehe. But yeah, he's beast tonight


----------



## DuMa

wow what a half for yao. 24 pts.


----------



## chn353

na.. even if yao dropped 40, i think iverson would still lead..

still...(0:00) [HOU 52-38] Yao Jump Shot: Made (24 PTS) Assist: Alston (3 AST)

that is like clutch HAHAH


----------



## PriceIsWright

WOW.. holy crap.. Yao at the buzzer from almost 3 pt long wow lol


----------



## chn353

he should've just shot up a 3. all his shots are falling


----------



## LeroyJames

Stupid stubborn JVG should let Yao shoot 3s, boy has range! Any other coach would utilize this advantage, but not Van Grumpy!


----------



## kisstherim

Hope this thread won't jinx him


----------



## Ballscientist

Usually Yao plays good in the first half, not the 2nd half.


----------



## Flash is the Future

LeroyJames said:


> Stupid stubborn JVG should let Yao shoot 3s, boy has range! Any other coach would utilize this advantage, but not Van Grumpy!


 Uh no. If I had Yao I would rather have him consistently bang in the paint. It's better for the team. It's one of those things he has to realize in order to make his teammates better. When he misses a jumper, 99% of the time he's not getting the board, whereas when he's in the paint he stands a good chance of getting the board if he misses, letting him pass it to an open teammate, or dunk/tip it in before the defense can react. This is why IMO Shaq still has a greater impact on team play than Yao, and why all things considered, he's still the best center in the NBA. Yao may average 24 and 11, but he needs to bang in the paint more to improve the Rockets' spacing. I really want to face Houston in the Finals just to prove who is more impactful.


----------



## chn353

the only reason yao falters in 2nd half is cause the rest of the team ignore him on O. tmac has taken 6 shots in 6 mins of 2nd half


----------



## AIFAN3

chn353 said:


> the only reason yao falters in 2nd half is cause the rest of the team ignore him on O. tmac has taken 6 shots in 6 mins of 2nd half


Yao's conditioning isn't good enough for him to continue his dominance late in games.. So no 40 for him


----------



## chn353

31, 4 minutes left in 3rd

tmac off, yao is the go to man


----------



## Khm3r

AIFAN3 said:


> Yao's conditioning isn't good enough for him to continue his dominance late in games.. So no 40 for him


Looks like yao can get his 40 tonight..hopefully....but we will see his condition in the 4th quarter.....


----------



## chn353

he did get taken off for an extended rest. hopefully he'll be back


----------



## afobisme

can't see the game, it's not on espn is it?


----------



## naibsel

OFFICIAL NBA CENTER RATINGS

1. Yao Ming
2. Andrew Bogut








3. the rest

:biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron

He's been unreal from the 2nd half of last season itself. Watching today's game it's amazing to see the ease w/ which he's scoring. The guy is far and away the best C in the league and will remain so for a long time to come. Yes, even w/ Dwight in the league.


----------



## Dee-Zy

naibsel said:


> OFFICIAL NBA CENTER RATINGS
> 
> 1. Yao Ming
> 2. Andrew Bogut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. the rest
> 
> :biggrin:


 


I don't get the joke, but Kaman is def in there between Yao and Bogut, as well as Shaq and Camby


----------



## chn353

SPMJ said:


> He's been unreal from the 2nd half of last season itself. Watching today's game it's amazing to see the ease w/ which he's scoring. The guy is far and away the best C in the league and will remain so for a long time to come. Yes, even w/ Dwight in the league.



you speak the truth

repped


----------



## Dee-Zy

SPMJ said:


> He's been unreal from the 2nd half of last season itself. Watching today's game it's amazing to see the ease w/ which he's scoring. The guy is far and away the best C in the league and will remain so for a long time to come. Yes, even w/ Dwight in the league.


 

lol @ Dwight even coming close to Yao.


Maybe 5 years from now, but def not this year.


----------



## chn353

yao should score 40 points 2nite. if not its prob cause tmac wants more pts


----------



## DuMa

yao is really dominating tonight against dampier and diop.


----------



## ChiBron

Yao drawing prime Shaq-like attention in the game right now.


----------



## naibsel

Dee-Zy said:


> I don't get the joke, but Kaman is def in there between Yao and Bogut, as well as Shaq and Camby


what joke?

the grin is coz im happy

averaging 17-8-3 on 68% shooting. tonight he has 21-8-2 on 7/10FG in only 3qtrs

bogut is averaging +10ppg +30FG% on kaman
+4ppg +1rpg + 20FG% on shaq
+8ppg -3rpg + 20FG% on camby

if a thread about Lamar Odom MVP can reach that many pages, im justified in 2 posts on bogut


----------



## AIFAN3

anyone else noticing Rafer Alston approaching triple double status..


----------



## Lebbron

Mavs have the most consistant center defense in the league. But they play at a slower pace. Yao will do this this year against slow teams regardless of their defense. He will not be able to deal with the fast teams, giving teams even more reason to run and gun.

He is obviously the best center.

On a side note I've noticed over the last couple years that Howard is very good at guarding Tmac.


----------



## DuMa

tmac isnt even playing that well anyway..... has there ever been a consistent period of games where yao and tmac has had excellent games while dominating the opponents?


----------



## Dee-Zy

wow, Yao is gettin alot of attention deservingly but Skip to my lou is flirting with a triple double early in the 4th, wow.


I hope he gets one, first of his career?

He has more rebounds than Yao?!!?!?!?!


----------



## Dee-Zy

DuMa said:


> tmac isnt even playing that well anyway..... has there ever been a consistent period of games where yao and tmac has had excellent games while dominating the opponents?


 

God is probably watching Rockets games and making sure that is not happening... wouldn't be fair for the whole NBA.


----------



## Dee-Zy

wow 10-0 Houston in the 4th so far!!!!!


----------



## chn353

wow.. rockets holding a deep team like dallas to low scoring... its preety tough


alstons rebs come off blk shots and determination to get his first triple double, not 2nite rafer


----------



## Pimped Out

this might be too much of a blow out for yao to get his 40.


----------



## chn353

actually.. alston might get it as long as dallas keep throwing up bricks


----------



## DuMa

dallas straight up getting whupped....... i hope rockets can play like this close to every night


----------



## chn353

(5:05) [HOU 100-70] Yao Alley Oop Dunk: Made (36 PTS) Assist: Snyder (1 AST)

houston 100 pts, what a way to do it..


yao should do some vince carter tricks now

like a few 360 windmills here and there.. you know.. for the fans


----------



## Pimped Out

.... *waits for someone to complain about yao not having double digits in rebounds*


----------



## Pimped Out

yao is out of the game. no 40 pointer tonight


----------



## chn353

jvg!!! no.... yao benched!!..

come on dallas.. go on a 20-0 run so they can bring back yao


----------



## chn353

Pimped Out said:


> .... *waits for someone to complain about yao not having double digits in rebounds*



just wait for the haters to come on


----------



## chn353

alston off 2... no triple double


----------



## Dee-Zy

wow, Rocks straight up killing dallas. Anybody doubting them as contenders?????


----------



## Diable

Damn the Rockets are up 30 with a game in New Orleans less than 24 hours away and you want the coach to let Yao pad his stats?He should have sat him down a long time ago....Hell put him back in for the rest of the game,I'm a Hornets fan


----------



## chn353

they've already rested tmac and yao's only played like 27 mins.. 3 more mins wouldnt have mattered


----------



## chn353

:banana: guess who's back... back again.... yao ming's back.... tell a friend :banana:


----------



## Like A Breath

Yao is easily the most dominant and efficient offensive big man in the game. His team needs to consistently help him, though. The Rockets can look very old at times.


----------



## Dee-Zy

All the rocks need right now is a decent PF and I think they will be a lock for WCF.

Somebody like Haslem


----------



## DuMa

chn353 said:


> they've already rested tmac and yao's only played like 27 mins.. 3 more mins wouldnt have mattered


probably not worth the risk of injury. seeing as how the rox had a lot of injuries last season.


----------



## chn353

ye .. its fair enough... and they gave spanoulis and novak some more game time which was good


----------



## Dream Hakeem

AIFAN3 said:


> Yao's conditioning isn't good enough for him to continue his dominance late in games.. So no 40 for him


You Fail


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

Damn who would've known his dominance against his own chinese boys would translate to the NBA, dominating against top notch ballers.


----------



## LuckyAC

4BiddenKnight said:


> Damn who would've known his dominance against his own chinese boys would translate to the NBA, dominating against top notch ballers.


Huh?


----------



## unluckyseventeen

Yao would have had close to 40 in Salt Lake on the opener if he didn't get in foul trouble. The guy is going to be fearsome this year, next year, and for years to come. The only way the Jazz won the opener was because they straight attacked him. He needs to learn to get defensive position and take some charges.


----------



## Pimped Out

4BiddenKnight said:


> Damn who would've known his dominance against his own chinese boys would translate to the NBA, dominating against top notch ballers.


everyone who had him pegged as the #1 pick that year.


----------



## LamarButler

> He needs to learn to get defensive position and take some charges


Short guys take charges, tall guys block shots.


----------



## Dee-Zy

LamarButler said:


> Short guys take charges, tall guys block shots.


or get called for blocking fouls.


----------



## yaontmac

unluckyseventeen said:


> Yao would have had close to 40 in Salt Lake on the opener if he didn't get in foul trouble. The guy is going to be fearsome this year, next year, and for years to come. The only way the Jazz won the opener was because they straight attacked him. He needs to learn to get defensive position and take some charges.


Yao doesn't need to take charges. We got Hayes, Battier and Snyder to do that stuff. Yao falls down a lot as it is. Rox can't afford to risk injury to Yao and TMac. So we surround them with physical players who can take some of the punishment away from them. We still need that big rebounding PF to help out Yao, but so far Hayes and Battier are serviceable. Hayes took a lot of fouls tonight and Yao only had 2. Hopefully Novak will bulk up more and help out on defense. :cheers:


----------



## chn353

yao cant take charges

people bounce off him and it'll look like a blocking foul


----------



## Yao Mania

Just amazing what Yao's capable of doing. I'm really stoked about what he pulls off from this point on.


----------



## PriceIsWright

No more best center in the league crap


----------



## Hakeem

Yao may become the greatest offensive center of all time. He can score his points so easily. He's so tall that he can shoot over guys, not have to adjust a lot on his turnaround jumper, and see over defenses to make good passes. And he's automatic from the foul line. All those other greats -- they had to work so hard for their points. Shaq had guys hanging off him and he'd end up missing half his free throws. Olajuwon had to bust out a fancy move each time to get his shot off and had to cover huge distance on his turnaround. Ewing had to resort to taking 20-foot jump shots. Yao can score with such ease that if with experience he is able to improve his versatility and consistency I wouldn't be very surprised if he became the GOAT on offense. I wouldn't bet on it, but I wouldn't dismiss the possibility either.


----------



## PriceIsWright

Idk about goat because we all know what Wilt accomplished, even if his competition sucked. Still, Yao will be one of the best


----------



## Dean the Master

So what is his new nick name?


----------



## ClutchCity

Dean the Master said:


> So what is his new nick name?


bill worell calls him The Great Wall and steve francis named him The Dynasty. Take your pick. Me personally, I like to call him YAOZlLLA.


----------



## bronx43

Shaq is the Diesel. I think Yao should be Hydrogen Fuel, more efficient, gets the job done, and the new thing of the future.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

bronx43 said:


> Shaq is the Diesel. I think Yao should be Hydrogen Fuel, more efficient, gets the job done, and the new thing of the future.


Too nerdy.

Yao Dynasty
Ming Dynasty

one of those 2.


----------



## bronx43

4BiddenKnight said:


> Too nerdy.
> 
> Yao Dynasty
> Ming Dynasty
> 
> one of those 2.


No offense, but please tell me you know it was a joke. The day anyone calls a player from the NBA by the name of an alternative energy source, I will end my life with a dull blade. And, that was no joke.

"What a dunk by Geothermal Energy!"


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

bronx43 said:


> No offense, but please tell me you know it was a joke. The day anyone calls a player from the NBA by the name of an alternative energy source, I will end my life with a dull blade. And, that was no joke.
> 
> "What a dunk by Geothermal Energy!"


Didn't know it was a joke. But it would be funny if we called LeBron "The Flaming Environmental Rocket" or Wade "Constant Speed Car" or Yao "Geothermal Energy!".

Those are bad nerdy names, but it'd be hilarious seeing nerds nicknaming players like that.

On a side note: "What a dunk by Geothermal Energy!" :laugh: :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## yaontmac

Yao needs to practice rebounding more and balancing himself. He falls down too much.


----------



## intersync

Dream Hakeem said:


> You Fail


you fail;[


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Rebounding really seems to be an issue. He was much stronger in that category at the end of last season. But also the assists... everyone talks about his ability, but it never reallys shows in the stat sheet.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Rebounding coming along just fine... Yao looks to match up with Duncan and Big Ben.


----------

